# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Recent pics of Jay Cutler & Dennis James

## rruhl

I found these from Milos Sarcev forum

http://www.milossarcev.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi

----------


## rruhl

Jay Cutler's legs

Photos taken feb 23, 2004

----------


## rruhl

Jay Cutler's arms

----------


## rruhl

Dennis James

----------


## rruhl

These should be pretty recent

----------


## rruhl

Recent pics of DJ from Muscle Mayhem forum

----------


## rruhl

More DJ

----------


## Kärnfysikern

god **** dj is a mutant.

----------


## rruhl

From Muscle Mayhem...

Jay Cutler guest posing at Northern Colorado Bodybuilding, Fitness and Figure Championships

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=12336;

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## bigol'legs

Im in love..  :LOL: 

Jay's legs Look GREAT!!!

----------


## rruhl

From Muscle Mayhem...

Cutler at San Diego World Gym Classic

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...15&t=12863&st=

----------


## rruhl

DJ leg training 1

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=16190

----------


## rruhl

DJ leg training 2

----------


## rruhl

DJ leg training 3

----------


## jbigdog69

Dayum...now taking igf-1 donations...please send to jbigdog69 for the Mr Louisiana fund 2005...Peace

----------


## rruhl

DJ leg training 4

----------


## rruhl

DJ chest training 1

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=16132;

----------


## rruhl

DJ chest training 2

----------


## rruhl

DJ chest training 3

----------


## rruhl

Jay Cutler

Fitness Expo Roma (27-28 Marzo 2004)

http://www.fitnessexporoma.com/foto_2004.php

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

Pittsburgh

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=13920
http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.p...;threadid=5578

----------


## rruhl

More...

----------


## rruhl

NPC New England

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=13963;
http://www.davepalumbo.com/new%20eng...20sh/index.htm

----------


## rruhl

More New England

----------


## rruhl

More New England...

----------


## rruhl

Illinois Championship

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=15187;

----------


## rruhl

Jason Cutler's autograph signing at the House of Fitness store in Mesa, Arizona on May 29, 2004

http://malemuscle.8m.net/052904a.html

----------


## rruhl

Atlantic States

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=15898;

----------


## rruhl

More Atlantic States

----------


## slizzut

i think cutler's hair is hilarious

----------


## rruhl

NPC Western Collegiate

Jay Cutler 1

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=17170;

----------


## rruhl

NPC Western Collegiate

Jay Cutler 2

----------


## rruhl

NPC Western Collegiate

Jay Cutler 3

----------


## rruhl

NPC Western Collegiate

Jay Cutler 4

----------


## slizzut

he doesnt look that good at the new england npc

----------


## rruhl

DJ Olympia Update!!!, 16 weeks out at 303lb

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=17877

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## AandF6969

He is jacked no doubt... for some reason though I always think he looks TOO stocky... maybe its genetics i dont know

----------


## Prime

This olympia is gonna be interesting, ronnie will win but you got jay, dex, chris and DJ all fighting for the no 2 spot. Hell look at ruhl he may even break into the top 5!

----------


## slizzut

I bet hes the biggest meathead

----------


## eacman65

DJ is freakin huge, cutler doesnt look that great to me i think DJ is better

----------


## LM1332

You know whats funn i think Ruhl looks better then Cutler

----------


## LM1332

he might have some lack in his legs and i think he might be using wicked juice but i still think he looks hella good

----------


## RussianVodka

I'd like to have 25% of his legs:-)

----------


## LM1332

i just would like to look 25% like him period haha

----------


## Z-Ro

wow, look at the striations that jay has in his quads! amazing

----------


## Sammy1980

DJ is squatting 7 plates lol..thats some weight, and 6 plates in the incline press for 2-3 reps is amazing.

----------


## priest_416

> DJ is squatting 7 plates lol..thats some weight, and 6 plates in the incline press for 2-3 reps is amazing.


squatting 14 plates lol.....and 12 plates in the incline.Learn how to count...LOL  :Wink:

----------


## priest_416

DJ has always been my favourite bodybuilder, I would love to meet him one day. Maybe when I move to Venice,CA.  :Cool:  that might happen  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## priest_416

I hope DJ comes places in the top three at this years Olympia.It would be nice to see him take a second place finish.....or first if he can pull it off somehow?

----------


## rruhl

DJ 16 Weeks Out

----------


## Sammy1980

ok 14 plates...ahh heh

----------


## hotrod1

THEY BOTH LOOK INCREDIBLE! dJ SHOULDERS AND BACK ARE AWESOME AND WIDE

----------


## rruhl

Dennis James guestposing in Virginia on Aug. 21st!

http://www.femuscle.org/Conquest04.htm

----------


## rruhl

"DJ" 9 weeks out at 290+lbs

http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=17574

----------


## anteriordeltoid

cutler's legs are insane.

however, there is no doubt in my mind that mustafa mohammed can beat cutler. just look at the pictures in the other thread somewhere in the forum. 

dont forget about dexter jackson either.

----------


## bigol'legs

DJ is my hopefull for the next olympia. This guy is AWESOME!!

----------


## rruhl

DJ - 9 Weeks Out, at 290 lbs, 131,5 kg

http://www.dennis-james.com/Gallery/pc04mro.htm

----------


## rruhl

Pics Of Jay Cutler at NPC North Americans 8 wks out from Olympia!!!

http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=17744

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

More...

----------


## Prime

DJ looks awesome! Dont know why but i just dont like Jays physique anymore. Even tho he is really lean he still looks fat.

----------


## ChiTownTommy

> DJ looks awesome! Dont know why but i just dont like Jays physique anymore. Even tho he is really lean he still looks fat.


i ldon't know man i wouldn't mind looking like him on bit

----------


## Prime

> i ldon't know man i wouldn't mind looking like him on bit


You wouldnt like being 5ft9  :Big Grin:  
Id rather have Bertil Fox's physique personally.

----------


## rruhl

Jay Cutler

http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=18405

----------


## rruhl

"DJ" NEW TRAINING PICS!!!

http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=18664

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

Jay is ready to bring it at the Olympia!

http://www.muscletech.com/HOT_NEWS/M...ech_News.shtml

----------


## bigol'legs

rrhul... you always bring AWESOME pics to the board.. keep it up bro..  :Wink: 

And Ill say it again.. DJ DESERVES THE O!!!

----------


## General Patton

Huge!!! Freeky huge!

----------


## rruhl

NPC 2004 San Francisco Bodybuilding and Figure Championship 
October 2, 2004, Hayward, California 

Guest Poser - Jay Cutler

http://www.graphicmuscle.com/event.a...=San+Francisco

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I hope dj takes second or dexter. They are both better then cutler imo. But **** its gonna be close cause cutler looks awsome to. If chris cormier in shape to then this is gonna be a mighty interesting mr o  :Strong Smiley:   :Thumps Up:

----------

